# Motivationen, Weisheiten, Aphorismen, Zitate



## RyzA (9. März 2019)

Hallo!


Ich dachte man kann einen allgemeinen Thread zusammentragen zur Motivation, Orientierung, Unterstützung oder vielleicht sogar Erleuchtung.
Nicht nur krasse Sprüche, sondern Lebenshilfen und Sätze über die man nachdenken kann. Von bekannten Persönlichkeiten.

Dann fange ich mal an:

"Man muß die Welt nicht verstehen, man muß sich nur  darin zurechtfinden." - Albert Einstein

"Die Größe und den moralischen Fortschritt einer Nation kann man daran messen, wie sie ihre Tiere behandelt. - Mahatma Ghandi

"Es gibt wichtigeres im Leben, als beständig dessen Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen" - Mahatma Ghandi

"Jeder dumme Junge kann einen Käfer zertreten. Aber alle Professoren der Welt können keinen herstellen." - Arthur Schopenhauer


Das wars erstmal. Jetzt seid ihr dran! 

Edit: Wer falsch zugeordnete Zitate findet kann das gerne hier melden. Dann wird das korrigiert!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (9. März 2019)

*AW: Weisheiten, Aphorismen, Zitate*

"Ich bin der Weg, die Wahrheit und das Leben. Niemand kommt zum Vater, es sei denn durch mich." - Jesus Christus


----------



## RyzA (9. März 2019)

*AW: Weisheiten, Aphorismen, Zitate*

"Der geistige Horizont vieler Menschen ist ein Kreis mit Radius null - und das nennen sie ihren Standpunkt." - David Hilbert


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (10. März 2019)

*AW: Weisheiten, Aphorismen, Zitate*

Sapere aude (Habe Mut dich deines eigenen Verstandes zu bedienen) - Immanuel Kant


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2019)

*AW: Weisheiten, Aphorismen, Zitate*

"Die Freundschaft gehört zum Notwendigsten in unserem Leben. In Armut und im Unglück sind Freunde die einzige Zuflucht. Doch die Freundschaft ist nicht nur notwendig, sondern auch schön!" - Aristoteles


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2019)

*AW: Weisheiten, Aphorismen, Zitate*

Wir haben die Erde nicht von unseren Vorfahren geerbt, wir haben sie von unseren Kindern geliehen.
Sitting Bull


----------



## LastManStanding (11. März 2019)

*AW: Weisheiten, Aphorismen, Zitate*

Der Morgenschiss er kommt gewiss,.. auch wenn es erst am Abend ist!"
Das kann man auf alle Lebenslagen um Münzen

Wie habe ich den Mayas damals schon gesagt:
-Willst schnell gehen geh allein. Willst du weit gehen, geh mit vielen!- In Stein gemeiselt
-Der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund-angeblich auch Mayas


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2019)

*AW: Weisheiten, Aphorismen, Zitate*

"Wenn du deinen Furz wieder riechen kannst, dann ist die Erkältung vorbei" -  altes Indianer Sprichwort


----------



## Two-Face (11. März 2019)

*AW: Weisheiten, Aphorismen, Zitate*

_Fußball ist wie Schach, nur ohne Wurfel_ - Lukas Podolski


----------



## Jimiblu (11. März 2019)

*AW: Weisheiten, Aphorismen, Zitate*

_Wer sich selbst auf den Arm nimmt, erspart anderen die Arbeit._  - [size=-1]der großartige Heinz Erhardt[/size]

_Mir ist wichtiger, dass meine Kinder keine Arschlöcher werden, als dass sie wissen, wie groß die Fläche unter der Parabel ist._ - [size=-1]der ebenso fantastische Diether Krebs[/size]


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2019)

*AW: Weisheiten, Aphorismen, Zitate*

"Aber der Punkt ist nicht der, wie hart einer zuschlagen kann, es zählt bloß, wieviele Schläge er einstecken kann und ob er trotzdem weiter macht " - Rocky Balboa
"Wer kämpft der kann verlieren, wer nicht  kämpft der hat schon verloren" - Bertolt Brecht


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2019)

*AW: Weisheiten, Aphorismen, Zitate*

"Es ist nicht von Bedeutung, wie langsam du gehst, solange du nicht stehenbleibst." - Konfuzius


----------



## Adi1 (31. August 2019)

"Benimm dich im Internet so, wie du auch im realen Leben gesehen werden möchtest" - Adi1


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2019)

"Der Adi sprach, aus Erfahrung wissend, dass du im Internet nicht weiterkommst dissend."


----------



## Adi1 (31. August 2019)

" Mir ist das auch s........ egal, ich lebe lieber in der realen Welt" - Adi1


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> " Mir ist das auch s........ egal, ich lebe lieber in der realen Welt" - Adi1


Ich wander ganz gerne zwischen den Welten.
Vor allem der meiner Fantasie.
Aber verliere die Realität dabei nicht aus den Augen.


----------



## Painkiller (10. September 2019)

All great things are simple, and many can be expressed in single words; Freedom, Justice, Honor, Duty, Mercy, Hope. 
– Winston Churchill


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. September 2019)

Soll ich maln paar raushauen die man vielleicht nicht findet wenn man nach "super zitat" googelt? 
Auszug aus meiner Zitatesammlung^^


Das Leben zwingt uns in die Knie aber wir haben die Wahl ob wir liegen bleiben oder wieder aufstehen. -Chakie Chan

Ob sie denken, dass sie es können oder ob sie denken, dass sie es nicht können. In beiden Fällen haben sie Recht. -Henry Ford

Ich habe in meinem Leben noch nicht einen Tag gearbeitet, ich habe mich amüsiert wie ein Verrückter! -Nicolas Hayek

Hit kommt aus dem Englischen und heißt schlagen - man wird so lange geschlagen bis man sagt gut ich geb auf ich finds gut. -Daniel Dickkopf

Es darf nicht mehr in Bildung investiert werden! Was meinen Sie, was hier los wäre, wenn mehr Menschen wüssten, was hier los ist?! -Volker Pispers

Ich bin über 900 Jahre alt geworden und mir ist noch nie jemand begegnet, der unwichtig war. -Der Doktor

Mir ist egal ob du schwarz, weiß, hetero, bisexuell, schwul, lesbisch, klein, groß, fett, dünn, reich oder arm bist. Wenn du nett zu mir bist, werde ich auch nett zu dir sein. Ganz einfach. -Eminem

Keiner von uns kommt lebend hier raus. Also hört auf euch wie ein Andenken zu behandeln. Esst leckeres Essen. Spaziert in der Sonne. Springt ins Meer. 
Sagt die Wahrheit und tragt euer Herz auf der Zunge. Seid albern. Seid freundlich. Seid komisch. Für nichts anderes ist Zeit. -Sir Philip Anthony Hopkins

Ich wünschte, jeder könnte reich und berühmt sein und bemerken, dass reich und berühmt sein nicht die Antwort ist. -Jim Carrey

Eine falsche Note zu spielen ist unwichtig, doch ohne Leidenschaft zu spielen ist unentschuldbar. -Ludwig van Beethoven



und (da ist mehr dran als man auf Anhieb denkt):
Denn wer den Spaß hat, der hat die Macht! -J.B.O.


----------



## Two-Face (10. September 2019)

Wusste gar nicht, dass J.B.O. außerhalb Bayerns gehört wird.

Zählen eigentlich Zitate fiktiver Personen auch?  _Das Leben ist kaum lange genug um in einer Sache gut zu werden. Also sollte man sich genau überlegen, worin man gut werden will._ - Rust Cohle


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. September 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Zählen eigentlich Zitate fiktiver Personen auch?


Warum nicht? Ich hab ja auch eins von Dr. Who drinne. Das müssen sich ja zwingend reale Menschen ausgedacht haben. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass J.B.O. außerhalb Bayerns gehört wird.


Aber hallo, ich bin seit ungefähr 25 Jahren JBO-Fan und Kitzmanntrinker. 
JBO war vor kurzem noch in Dillingen/Saar, Konzert vor meiner Haustür quasi.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Soll ich maln paar raushauen die man vielleicht nicht findet wenn man nach "super zitat" googelt?
> Auszug aus meiner Zitatesammlung^^


Ein paar kannte ich u.a. schon von Facebook.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Zählen eigentlich Zitate fiktiver Personen auch?


Ja.

Edit: Wer ist J.B.O? Ich komme da irgendwie momentan nicht drauf.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Edit: Wer ist J.B.O? Ich komme da irgendwie momentan nicht drauf.



Steinigt ihn. 

Wenn du das Zitat suchst: "Verteidiger des Blödsinns" bei Youtube eingeben und auf den Refrain warten.


----------



## Two-Face (10. September 2019)

_Auf'm glatt'n Ois, da hob' i eune bimbern wolln', mei war des a Schei*. Auf'm glattn' Eis._


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Steinigt ihn.
> 
> Wenn du das Zitat suchst: "Verteidiger des Blödsinns" bei Youtube eingeben und auf den Refrain warten.


Die kenne ich nicht.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. September 2019)

"Wenn wir jede Software nicht benutzen, nur weil sie eventuell Sicherheitslücken hat, die noch nicht gefixt sind, dann hätten wir noch nie Windows gebootet" - Sempervideo zu Truecrypt

"Du solltest nicht alles glauben was im Internet steht" - Abraham Lincoln 1860


----------



## JoM79 (11. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die kenne ich nicht.


Blasphemie.
Auf gehts, gleich mal nachholen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZH2NAWNoEko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es gibt Tage da verliert man und dann gibt es Tage, da gewinnen die Anderen. - diverse Fußballtrainer


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Blasphemie.
> Auf gehts, gleich mal nachholen.


Kenne ich immer noch nicht. Ist auch nicht mein Fall. 


Topic:

"Keine Kraft geht in der Welt verloren, und nicht bloß die Seelen der Menschen sind unsterblich, sondern auch ihre Handlungen. Sie leben fort in den Wirkungen." - Gottfried Wilhelm Leibniz


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2019)

A poem and an equation. Those are what we are. We both wish to protect this world in different ways. In that respect, we're the same. 
- Mamoru Kodai


----------



## Gast20190919 (12. September 2019)

"Die Knechtung der Presse ist ein vortreffliches Mittel der Freiheit; denn das Publikum bildet sich in diesem Falle sein eigenes Urtheil; aber die freie Presse ist ein köstliches Werkzeug der Tirannei, - der Mob vertraut ihr und betet ihr blind nach." - Ferdinand Kürnberger


----------



## RyzA (14. September 2019)

"Eine Angewohnheit kann man nicht aus dem Fenster werfen. Man muß sie die Treppe hinunterprügeln, Stufe für Stufe."  - Mark Twain


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2019)

"Die meisten Menschen, sagen wir mal in zehn Jahren, werden immer noch  denselben Job machen, im selben Haus wohnen. Nur um sich sicher zu  fühlen. Sie werden nie etwas anderes tun. Zehn Jahre - Wahnsinn. Man du  hast keine Ahnung was in zehn Minuten passieren wird, oder?"

- Vincent (Collateral)


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2019)

"Manche Menschen muß man auf Distanz halten. Die sind zwar nett. Nur nicht in unmittelbarer Nähe" ... von wem das ist? Ist mir eben spontan eingefallen.

(ist auf niemanden hier im Forum bezogen)


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2020)

Noch ein Zitat von Arthur Schopenhauer




> "Wir denken selten an das, was wir haben, aber immer an das, was uns fehlt."


----------



## Leonidas_I (16. Juli 2020)

"I eat my enemies!" - Grom, the Paunch (der Fettsack)


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denkt mal drüber nach!


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. Juli 2020)

"Desensitized by the values of life
Maligned and despaired by government lies" - Demanufacture by Fear Factory (1995)

Some things never change.

"Light I can see, turn it out in me
Wasted time to be, what you wanted from me" - Zero Gravity by Mnemic (2003)


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. Juli 2020)

Psychiater hassen diesen Trick:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Juli 2020)

"Wenn das Schwein am fettesten ist, so hat es den Metzger am meisten zu fürchten." - Abraham a Sancta Clara


----------

